# Avira suddenly won't start



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am in need of urgent help.

I have Avira antivirus installed on my system which is Windows XP. 

Normally Avira works fine, today it is no longer appearing in the system tray and when I click on the 
icon to run it WON"T Start. I hate being unprotected, so any help to get this stupid software to run 
again is highly appreciated.


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

update: I managed to get it to start from the start menu using "avira antivirus" but if I click avira launcher it no longer works. And how can I get it to appear in the system tray as it used to appear??


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Have you tried uninstalling, rebooting the PC, and then re-installing?


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

no I haven't. It worked itself out on its own... Anyways, if the issue persists is re-installing the only way? Are there any other alternative ways to fix this if it happens again?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

You must be aware that you are using an old OS which, over time, will stop being supported by many types of software. According to Avira's product Lifecycle page, they supported XP until April 2015 and stopped 'Engine and signatures updates' in April this year; https://www.avira.com/en/support-product-lifecycle so reinstalling Avira seems unlikely to provide much protection.

If they haven't already done so, I expect the makers of most, if not all, mainstream AV products will stop supporting XP very soon. I use an Eset product and I believe they may be continuing to support XP until early next year, but they do not provide a free version.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

While looking for something else I happened to land on AVG's website and I see that they still support XP SP3 (not 64 bit) although I don't know how long that will continue. Details here;https://support.avg.com/SupportArti...d-opearting-systems&q=avg+system+requirements

I have never used AVG so I have no idea if it is any good.


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for the advice, does anyone have any other advice regarding Avira


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Avira hasn't been supported on Windows XP for over a year.
https://www.avira.com/en/support-product-lifecycle


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I plan on upgrading to Windows 7. Until I do so, if the Avira icon disappears from the tray, should I wait for it to appear on its own? Or is there some method to solve this if it persits?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

You should uninstall it. It's not going to work.


----------



## Bambinoo (Sep 4, 2016)

@Computermate,

TOGG and TonyB25 are correct, so I advise that you follow their advice. Avira on XP is *dead*, so you'll have to find another option. I personally use Panda, but there is AVG and several others that may still support XP.


----------



## shirleyschloss0x (Oct 22, 2016)

uninstall Avira and try to install antivirus compatible with windows XP.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting thread...seems I need to shop around for a new app although Avira works fine on my Win XP Pro. The info provided in the registration information shows it is good until 1\2\2018. 
Product version 15.0.20.59 8/25/2016


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Extremely interesting, particularly when you consider that the 'Feature set - System Requirements' list on the 'avira.com/personal' page only includes Windows 7, 8 & 10

"Before you install Avira Free Antivirus, please verify that your
system meets these minimum specifications:

*Operating Systems:*
Windows 10
(32-bit or 64-bit)
Windows 8.1
(32-bit or 64-bit)
Windows 8 (32-bit or 64-bit)
Windows 7 (32-bit or 64-bit)"

PS. Perhaps Avira are generously maintaining some part of the product for existing XP customers only, although that would contradict the information given on their Lifecycle page?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

TulsaRose said:


> Interesting thread...seems I need to shop around for a new app although Avira works fine on my Win XP Pro. The info provided in the registration information shows it is good until 1\2\2018.
> Product version 15.0.20.59 8/25/2016
> 
> View attachment 252836


Avira will take your money. But the software may not work.


----------



## TulsaRose (Jan 6, 2012)

Uninstalled Avira and all of her many components with Revo Uninstaller after downloading Panda Free AntiVirus. Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## Computermate (Jun 28, 2011)

I will upgrade to Windows 7 soon, thanks for the tips folks


----------

